# Flying with electronics



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

So I will be flying down to Mexico (finally!) this Thursday. I am flying in with my two little ones and my large dog. I have all the paperwork and legal things worked out (or soon to be worked out upon arrival), but I am bringing a heavy load... 5 checked bags, two carry ons, and a stroller. I am flying AeroMexico and they have reasonable prices for extra bags, so I was pleased!

I am hoping that the shere amount of luggage I am flying in with does not cause me to be flagged, but if that doesnt cause alarm, I hope I wll be good... I have one large suitcase that is filled with all the babies clothes, one suitcase for my clothes, one suitcase for my hubby's clothes (since he was deported, he couldnt take anything with him), one suitcase with all of our shoes, and the last chacked bag with essentials, shampoo and conditoner, all my makeup and hair kit (I am a professional makeup artst, and will continue once in Mexico after I get my residency worked out), and the desktop (minus the motherboard, which will be in my carry-on, per the suggestion of AeroMexico).

The thing I am worried about are my electronics... They will be in the carry on with me, but I have a laptop, two iPad minis, and two smartphones (remember my husband was deported, so his stayed with me). Is this enough to be searched and have my things confiscated? And if this did happen, does anyone know if there is any possibilty of getting them back?

I have a friend that just moved to Cancun, showed up alone with 4 suitcases, and had all of her things confiscated because they claimed she was going to sell them for profit in MX, which obviously is not the case. It has been over a week now and they keep putting off the date of returning her things, but I am doubtful she will ever see them again.

This is very alarming to me, especially since, in makeup and hair tools alone I have spent well over $3000.00 in the course of my career and do not have the means to start over from scratch. These things are practically worthless used, as sanitary issues arise from buying used cosmetics, and who wants a half gone bottle of hairspray, seriously... Even if I paid $28 for that bottle of hairspray, it is doubtful I could get $5 for a half used bottle. 

And then the electronics... I have had all of them for over a year... The laptop is vital to my work, and I bought it refurbished online for $150, a great deal on a computer that retails for almost $300. I know I could not find another for the same price, and selling it would bring in about $100. The iPads were gifts, so I did not put money out for them, but even still, they rarely go on sale and their value holds strong even a few years after being released. The Phones I also bought from a wholesaler (I RARELY pay retail for ANYTHING, lol) and they are GSM Global phones that will work on the Radios in MX.

I have called AeroMexico numerous times to check on baggage restrictions because I dont want to get caught by surprise and get an expensive bottle of shampoo thrown in the trash in front of my face because it isn't allowed. They have assured me everytime that as long as it is in the checked bag, they dont have liquid restrictions or size restrictions as long as it isn't included in their list of restrictions. I have reviewed the list and I don't see anything that would pertain to me, but then again, I guess you never know...

I know that no one here can tell me for sure one way or the other, but being less than a week away, I am frantically trying to work out my options for getting my stuff to where I need it to be. :frusty:

Thanks in advance...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Customs is not interested in any of those details; simply that you are bringing in your personal goods within the value limits they impose, as well as the quantity limits. If you get a green light, they will probably pass you right through without inspection. However, if you get the red light, you may be inspected lightly, or thoroughly. In the latter case, they may not allow male clothing as yours, and may not permit more than one phone and laptop. Generally, the desktop is not permitted but they may let it through anyway.
As you said; none of us can give a definite answer.....it is up to Aduana.
Good luck.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, it's up to Customs. However, you may have an advantage because you're relocating to Mexico, will have your initial paperwork with you and you're married to a Mexican citizen. The Customs folks have a lot of discretion and if I were you and I was stopped by the red light, I'd be playing-up 'joining my husband', 'moving to Mexico with my kids,' etc. I suspect you'll be just fine. Best wishes for a wonderful trip and reuniting of the family!


----------

